# Kriterien bei Laptopkauf..



## Deathstyle (5. März 2011)

Moin moin, 
ich habe beschlossen mir für mein Studium jetzt doch einen Laptop zuzulegen und bin mir noch völlig unschlüssig auf was ich eigentlich achten muss.
Preislich darf er durchaus was kosten, genaue Zahl kann ich jetzt nicht nennen, 3-stellig sollte es aber schon noch bleiben.

Ich brauch den allgemein natürlich fürs arbeiten, wenn ein Officepaket dabei ist - cool, wenn nicht - auch nicht so wild.
Hardwaretechnisch soll er trotzdem brauchbar sein - ich will damit kein Crysis 2 spielen aber ich fänds schon noch ganz gut wenn er Filme und Videos in Bluray-Quali flüssig wiedergeben, BR-Laufwerk muss nicht sein, kann (wobei, dürfte wegen der Monitorauflösung garnichtmal so Sinn machen, oder?) und ne ordentliche Festplatte mit sich bringt und der rest der Hardware sich auch nicht unbedingt verstecken muss.

Es interessiert mich natürlich auf was ich generell aufpassen soll, welche Firmen vielleicht meiden (Sony Vaio = weil übertrieben teuer - oder genau die nehmen weil die Qualität und Verarbeitung super ist).. wie auch immer.


----------



## Ursusarctos (5. März 2011)

Hallo
Wie soll man Dir da helfen, es gibt soviel Faktoren zubeachten die nur Du beurteilen kannst.
Für die Uni und "open Office" reicht ein Netbook für 300€ völlig aus, zumal an der Uni freie Steckdosen rar sind,
Akku-Kapazität reicht meist länger. Wegen der kleinen Tasten nutze ich einen Stift zum Tippen.
Wenn Du nur gelegentlich Spielen willst (WOW und vergleichbares), reicht ein Notebook mit einer HD 5470 
(zB. Toshiba Satellite C660-1CZ) , gibt es für unter 500€, willst du es oft transportieren ist ein 15" Display auch praktisch.
Willst Du aber viel damit Spielen (auch neuere Spiele) dann sollte der Display 17" haben, und als Grafikkarte etwa HD6650 (Packard Bell EasyNote LM94-SB-158GE) oder GT420M (Samsung RF710 S09) haben, gibt es für 
700€ bis 999€.
Ich hoffe es nutzt Dir.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Deathstyle (5. März 2011)

In der Uni selber werde ich ihn wohl nicht so exzessiv nutzen, daher ist der Punkt mit der Akkulaufzeit eher Nebensache für mich, Netbooks und kleinere Notebooks sind nicht so mein Fall - ich bin kein Mädchen und kann auch gern nen größeres Teil mit mir rumschleppen 
WoW usw. spiele ich sowieso nicht und meine Games sind nicht so hoch von den Anforderungen her, das einzige neuere Spiele wäre vielleicht irgendwann Diablo 3 was darauf laufen können sollte - wenn nicht ists auch nicht so schlimm weil ich meinen PC dafür habe.
16" solltens wohl schon sein, muss mir das nochmal genauer angucken.

Wichtig wäre für mich also: größeres Gerät, große HDD, robusteres Teil und das am besten im Bereich ~750&#8364; - mehr geht schon aber ich will mich nicht ganz verarmen. 

Du hast mir schon sehr geholfen und du hast auch nicht ganz unrecht, letztendlich muss ich wohl genauer werden aber gibts noch andere Dinge auf die ich "aufpassen" muss? Woran erkenne ich das die GraKa in dem Teil nicht zu gebrauchen ist, wie stark muss der Prozessor sein (ich würde hier als Mindestanforderung die flüssigen Blurays ansehen).


----------



## Ursusarctos (5. März 2011)

Hallo
Da mußt du Dir Testberichte durcharbeiten.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Vergleich-mobiler-Grafikkarten.358.0.html
Ich kann nur von den 4 Notebooks berichten die ich bisher benutzt habe, da war jedesmal die Grafikkarte
das schwächste Glied in der Kette, dann die RAM-Ausstattung alle anderen Komponenten waren belanglos.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Caps-lock (6. März 2011)

> Willst Du aber viel damit Spielen (auch neuere Spiele) dann sollte der Display 17" haben,


17 Zoll Displays machen ein Notebook teuer und haben ne höhere Auflösung.
Eine höhere Auflösung heißt dann gleich wieder, dass die Grakas mehr leisten müssen.
Außerdem hält der Akku weniger lang.
Son schöner I3-380m und eine 5470 bieten für etwa 500 Euro ein gutes Allroundpaket und irgendwo ist immer mal wieder so ein Gerät im Angebot.

Samsung R540-JT03 <-- das ist für mich ein nettes Notebook und Google sagt, dass Atelco momentan son Ding im Angebot hat.
I3-380, 5470 und so wie es aussieht, hat das Gerät ein mattes Display, dass du in der Uni nicht immer die halbe Welt hinter dir siehst.

Um da wirklich mehr sinnvolle Leistung zu erhalten, musst du dann schon deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen und in 2 Jahren sind alle Notebooks leistungsmäßig schicker Elektroschrott.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. März 2011)

Momentan bin ich bei denen hier gelandet:
- Dell XPS15 für 799€.
- Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 15 für ~750€.
- MSI FX 600 720€.

Der Dell ist so mein Favorit, aber ich hab mir sagen lassen das Lenovo unglaublich gute Qualität und gerade zum arbeiten top Leistung mitsich bringt.
Bei dem MSI bin ich mir nciht sicher was die GraKa taugt.


----------



## Konov (7. März 2011)

Kann Lenovo auch nur empfehlen. Kenne mehrere Leute die so eins haben und es soll gut sein. (allerdings spielen diese Leute nicht, bezieht sich also auf reine Office&internet anwendungen)


----------



## Ursusarctos (7. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich würde beim Dell vorsichtig sein, die haben oft nette Gimmicks die verhindern, das Du mit Standardkomponenten erweitern kannst.
Warum nicht zB. Toshiba Satellite C660-1CZ , gibt es für unter 500&#8364;.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. März 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich würde beim Dell vorsichtig sein, die haben oft nette Gimmicks die verhindern, das Du mit Standardkomponenten erweitern kannst.
> Warum nicht zB. Toshiba Satellite C660-1CZ , gibt es für unter 500€.
> Gruß
> Ursusarctos


Wer erweitert bitte Notebooks? 

@TE du musst halt festlegen was dir wichtig ist, willst du mit dem Teil spielen oder nur HD-Filmchen schauen. Brauchst du ne hohe Akkulaufzeit oder hängt das Teil eh meistens an der Steckdose...


----------



## xdave78 (7. März 2011)

Also Dell ist meist wirklich gut verarbeitet, haben recht gute Displays (Kontrast/ Helligkeit) und nen echt Super Service (was vllt auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist wenn man mit dem Gerät arbeitet). Wobei so ein XPS mit 2xGF540M und i7 natürlich schon klar in den Gamingbereich gehört. Ich muss dazusagen, der Preis mit knapp 800EUR ist schon toll und nicht zu verachten...kannte ich gar nicht das Angebot.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Ich würde beim Dell vorsichtig sein, die haben oft nette Gimmicks die verhindern, das Du mit Standardkomponenten erweitern kannst.
> Warum nicht zB. Toshiba Satellite C660-1CZ , gibt es für unter 500€.



Hej, danke für die Info aber ich schätze nicht das ich das beanspruchen werde - bin mir sogar sehr sicher das ich das nicht werde.
Der Toshibal ist ein sehr faires Angebot für den Preis, ich werde ihn nochmal mit preislich einheitlichen Lenovos abgleichen und drüber nachdenken.



Blut schrieb:


> @TE du musst halt festlegen was dir wichtig ist, willst du mit dem Teil spielen oder nur HD-Filmchen schauen. Brauchst du ne hohe Akkulaufzeit oder hängt das Teil eh meistens an der Steckdose...



Ja, das ist es eben, soll es einer zum arbeiten für ~500€ sein oder investier ich dann gleich noch etwas mehr und kaufe mir z. B. den XPS 15 um damit auch zocken zu können.
Generell wird das Gerät eher an der Steckdose hängen, wird in der Uni eher weniger genutzt (zum mitschreiben eher nicht), eher um Folien zu speichern und Präsentationen abzuspielen (da ist es immer schöner wenn man weiß das alles funktioniert) oder mal gegen die langeweile.. 

Bin völlig im Zwiespalt, ich werde mir nachher mal die Angebote von Media Markt und Co ansehen aber ich denke da werde ich kaum was vergleichbares finden.


----------



## xdave78 (7. März 2011)

Nur zum Folien abspielen braucht man kein Laptop...vllt nen Netbook für 250&#8364; und dann nen stationären Rechner zum mailen,tippen und zocken. Son 800&#8364; Laptop...das muss man wissen spielt aktuelle Games vllt in mittleren Details ab und in einem Jahr kannst Du das spielen fast schon ad acta legen. Für Leute die kaum/selten ode rwenig spielen vllt ne Option...aber wenn man regelmässig zockt wohl eher nicht...da muss man dann schon jenseits der 1.000&#8364; schaun.

Ich weiss ja nicht ob Du Monitor, Tastatur usw schon hast..aber nehmen wir mal die ~800&#8364; als Basis. Mit 600&#8364; bekommst Du schon einen annehmbaren PC zum zocken aktueller Games den Du bei Bedarf bzw bei Geldregen upgraden kannst. Zudem kannst Du für ca 250&#8364; ein Netbook kaufen mit dem Du aufm Sofa/ im Bett surfen, mailen und chatten kannst, das sehr leicht ist (max 1,5kg) und auch völlig für Präsenmtationen etc mal ausreicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Das mit dem Netbook stimmt zwar, aber die Dinger halte ich für absolut überflüssig, ich kann darauf nicht ordentlich tippen und wenn es wirklich nur um die Folien geht kann ich mir die auch mit dem Handy ziehen - natürlich haben die ne großartige Akkulaufzeit, sind schön leicht und fantastisch für sowas geeigent - das will ich den' garnicht absprechen. Es geht mir darum das ich unterwegs (paar Tage nicht daheim) mit dem Teil gescheit arbeiten kann, meine Musik nach Möglichkeit drauf ist und ich auch zocken kann wenn mir danach ist. Ich strebe darauf keine Battlefield 3 Karriere an aber wenn das ein oder andere Lan-Game darauf läuft (von den Oldies mal abgesehen) wär das schon ganz schick.
Dann muss mein neues Bike eben noch 2 Jahre warten.. 

Also Netbooks sind komplett raus und alles <15" ebenfalls.


----------



## xdave78 (7. März 2011)

Tja, nagut dann gilt trotzdem was ich schon schrieb. Für 800&#8364; gibts ein "geht grad so zum zocken" Lappi. Das XPS ist in der Hinsicht schon n Knaller - also P/L mässig gesehen. Würd auch nicht das FHD Display nehmen wegen der Grafikleistung. Aber ansonsten ist das Teil doch Top: SandyBridge Core i7 CPU, 4GB RAM, Win7 64bit, Geforce540m ...naja Office 2010 ist nicht dabei, aber braucht man das wirklich? Ich finde OpenOffice ist ne gute Alternative, wenn man sich eingewöhnt hat. Dazu noch Thunderbird und alles ist schick.

PS:
Hier mal ein Test mit ähnlicher Konfig
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/komplettsysteme/2011/test-schenker-xmg-a701/#abschnitt_einleitung

..achso bei MySn kannst Du natürlich auch mal schauen.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. März 2011)

Ich will mich hiermit nochmal bei euch für die Hilfe bedanken (!!) und euch natürlich mitteilen wofür ich mich nun entschieden habe: Acer 5742G.


----------



## Healor (10. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Laptop hören: Acer Aspire 5742G-374G32Mnkk

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, zur Wahl steht entweder der verlinkte von mir oder der, den sich Deathstyle besorgt hat.
Scheint nicht allzu unterschiedlich zu sein, ausser etwas mehr GHz, 180 GB mehr Festplatte und eine andere Grafikkarte.

Würde den Laptop hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Office und Musik hören benutzen. Darauf zocken wäre natürlich auch gut. HdRO oder Rift zb. Das spielen ist jetzt kein Hauptkriterium, aber ich werde ihn sicher öfters zum spielen benutzen da ich mir sonst ein Netbook oder einen +-300€ Laptop auch kaufen könnte.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. März 2011)

Hiho, ich misch jetzt einfach mal hier mit, hoffe das ist ok. 

Ich suche ein Laptop zum zocken, arbeiten, Filme schaun und Musik hören. Es sollte neuere Spiele relativ flüssig laufen und das Teil nicht so veraltet sein das ich Games die in einem Jahr erscheinen nicht mal mehr auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen zocken kann. 
Display sollte 17" haben, wobei ich das Teil daheim wohl eh an meinen Bildschirm anschließen würde zum zocken. Sollte vllt auch ein Display schein das ich nicht als Schminkspiegel verwenden kann wenn mal ein bisschen Sonne drauf scheint.
Mit was muss man das preislich in etwa rechnen? Hab mir vorhin mal die Alienwareteile angeschaut, aber 2.000 Euro ist dann doch n bisschen arg viel, auch wenn mir bewusst ist das Alienware zu den teuersten zählt.


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2011)

Denke mal Apple gehoert ebenso mit zu Hohenpreisen, schau dir mal von Sony die VAIO Serie an.



http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644712011


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hiho, ich misch jetzt einfach mal hier mit, hoffe das ist ok.
> 
> Ich suche ein Laptop zum zocken, arbeiten, Filme schaun und Musik hören. Es sollte neuere Spiele relativ flüssig laufen und das Teil nicht so veraltet sein das ich Games die in einem Jahr erscheinen nicht mal mehr auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen zocken kann.
> Display sollte 17" haben, wobei ich das Teil daheim wohl eh an meinen Bildschirm anschließen würde zum zocken. Sollte vllt auch ein Display schein das ich nicht als Schminkspiegel verwenden kann wenn mal ein bisschen Sonne drauf scheint.
> Mit was muss man das preislich in etwa rechnen? Hab mir vorhin mal die Alienwareteile angeschaut, aber 2.000 Euro ist dann doch n bisschen arg viel, auch wenn mir bewusst ist das Alienware zu den teuersten zählt.



Für Teile so im gehobenen Preisbereich: http://www.mysn.de/


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. März 2011)

Mac Book Air *duck und weg*


----------



## Xerivor (12. März 2011)

Habe des öfteren schon gelesen das es mittlerweile teils Qualitätsmangel bei manchen Produktreihen bei Lenovo gibt  ... müsst man sich aber nochmal genauer erkunden! Ich persöhnlich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrung mit Lenovo gemacht was die Qualität der Notebooks angeht!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2011)

Hiho, könntet ihr vllt bitte ein paar konkrete Zusammenstellungen nennen, würd es ja selber machen, kenn aber leider sowas überhaupt nicht aus. 
Wie weit kommt man den mit 1.000 - 2.000 Euro, kann man das was aktuelles bekommen das auch in 2-3 Jahren noch gut zum zocken verwendet werden kann?

Besonders würde mich ja Alienware jucken, wäre schön wenn mir das jmd was basteln könnte. 

Gibt als danke schön auch ganz viel Liebe vom Forenquotenpunk.


----------



## Orias_ (13. März 2011)

bevor sie Dich zerfleischen   .... lass die Finger von Alienware, es sei denn Du hast Lust nur wegen dem Design 50 % mehr zu bezahlen.

Grüße 


edit: schau dich doch mal bei notebookguru oder deviltech um. Sind beide auch nicht günstig, jedoch nicht so schlimm wie Alienware. 

Eine gute Alternative ist auch mysn - Schenker


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hiho, könntet ihr vllt bitte ein paar konkrete Zusammenstellungen nennen, würd es ja selber machen, kenn aber leider sowas überhaupt nicht aus.
> Wie weit kommt man den mit 1.000 - 2.000 Euro, kann man das was aktuelles bekommen das auch in 2-3 Jahren noch gut zum zocken verwendet werden kann?
> 
> Besonders würde mich ja Alienware jucken, wäre schön wenn mir das jmd was basteln könnte.
> ...



Ruf unter Xtreme-Gaming bei mysn.de das hier auf:

*XMG P701 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")*


und konfigurier das wie folgt (habs mit Win7 gemacht falls du das noch hast)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von der rohen Leistung her, hast du da dann sicherlich das beste. Ist halt ganz schön teuer.


----------



## xdave78 (16. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hiho, könntet ihr vllt bitte ein paar konkrete Zusammenstellungen nennen, würd es ja selber machen, kenn aber leider sowas überhaupt nicht aus.
> Wie weit kommt man den mit 1.000 - 2.000 Euro, kann man das was aktuelles bekommen das auch in 2-3 Jahren noch gut zum zocken verwendet werden kann?
> 
> Besonders würde mich ja Alienware jucken, wäre schön wenn mir das jmd was basteln könnte.
> ...



Also in dem Preisbereich kannste mal auch bei EUROCOM (Cougar oder Racer) schaun. Für 1.800 EURO würde ich auf *JEDEN FALL* eine GTX485m empfehlen (liegt auf dem Niveau einer Desktop GTX460) oder zumidest ne HD6970m - entweder Die oder KEINE für die Preisregion- die o.g, GTX460m ist vielleicht im Mittelklassesegment ganz OK..aber jenseits der 1.500 EUR nicht angebracht. Ansonsten würd ich nur wert auf nen ordentliches Display legen und das man 2 HDDs einbaun kann. Ansonsten i5, i7 oder SandyBridge CPU und 4GB RAM mindestens.

http://www.notebookc...0M.48117.0.html

Bei MySN (auch sehr gute Firma) würde ich vorschlagen:

- XMP P701pro
- Geforce GTX 485
- Core i7 2630QM
- 4096MB DDR3
- Seagate Momentus mit 500GB
- WLAN

1.868 EUR

mit dem Ding hast Du auf jeden Fall die nächsten 2 Jahre Spass beim zocken. AOb allerdings in 2 Jahren noch auf max Detail wag ich nicht zu sagen. Was ich allerdings sagen kann ist, dass Du dei Möglichkeit hast nen CPU upgrade zu machen und ne 2te HDD oder eien SSD reinzuhängen und somit die Lebenszeit nochmal zu verlängern.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. März 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also in dem Preisbereich kannste mal auch bei EUROCOM (Cougar oder Racer) schaun. Für 1.800 EURO würde ich auf *JEDEN FALL* eine GTX485m empfehlen (liegt auf dem Niveau einer Desktop GTX460) oder zumidest ne HD6970m - entweder Die oder KEINE für die Preisregion- die o.g, GTX460m ist vielleicht im Mittelklassesegment ganz OK..aber jenseits der 1.500 EUR nicht angebracht. Ansonsten würd ich nur wert auf nen ordentliches Display legen und das man 2 HDDs einbaun kann. Ansonsten i5, i7 oder SandyBridge CPU und 4GB RAM mindestens.
> 
> http://www.notebookc...0M.48117.0.html
> 
> ...



Da wird dir aber eher der Prozessor ausbremsen, denn selbst wenn es Sandy-Bridge ist, gibt es den I7-2630QM eben auch schon in 900,- Notebooks. Und der ist zwar Sandy Bridge aber wenn wir in diesem Preisbereich reden auch nicht unbedingt so pralle. Da würde ich die GTX 460 (De GTX485 kostet 464 Euro Aufpreis!) vorziehen die immernoch tauglich ist und das ganze mit einem stärkeren Prozessor paaren.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. März 2011)

Ich hab das jetzt mal nochmal durchgerechnet und schätze das ich die Grenze eher bei 1,5k setzen muss leider. :/ Eher noch ein bisschen weniger...
Edit: Aber danke schon mal für die Zusammenstellungen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt mal nochmal durchgerechnet und schätze das ich die Grenze eher bei 1,5k setzen muss leider. :/ Eher noch ein bisschen weniger...
> Edit: Aber danke schon mal für die Zusammenstellungen.



Dann mach das so wie von mir vorgeschlagen und nimm nur den i7-2630QM + GTX460


----------



## xdave78 (17. März 2011)

Würd ich den empfehlen:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/notebook-review-msi-gx660r-i7488lw7p-nkmo-1238


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. März 2011)

Hab mich jetzt selber nochmal ein bisschen umgeschaut, und zwar bei DevilTech.

Was haltet ihr davon:

Devil 9800 DTX

Bildschirm: 15,6" Full HD 1920 x 1080 LED Backlight Widescreen mit Non-Glare-Technologie 
Betriebssystem: kein 
Garantie: DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie 
Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2720QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz - 3.30GHz Turbo Modus [+159€] 
Speicher: 4 GB - 2 x 2048 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1333 MHz [+55€] 
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 460M mit 1,5 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11 
Festplatte: Seagate Momentus XT, 500GB, 4GB Hybrid, 7200U/Min. [+80€] 
CD DVD Blu-Ray: Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: 2x Blu-Ray Lesen 4x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 16x CD-R [+79€] 
Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem 
Soundkarte: Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound 
Wireless Netzwerkkarte: Integrierte DevilTech Wireless-Karte 
Bluetooth: Integriertes Bluetooth-Modul 
WebCam: Integrierte 2.0 Megapixel Kamera 
Fingerprint: Integriertes Fingerabdruck-Lesegerät - Sperren Sie Eindringlinge und Schnüffler aus! 
Keyboard: Notebook-Tastatur - Deutsch 
Maus: keine 
Headset: kein 
Office-Software: kein 
Anti-Viren-Software: kein 
USB-Stick: kein 
Diskettenlaufwerk: kein 
Zusätzlicher Akku: kein

Preis: 1.492,00 €

Meine Fragen dazu:

Prozessor: den von mir gewählten i7 2720QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz - 3.30GHz Turbo Modus [+159€] oder den von euch weiter oben genannten Intel® Mobile Core i7 2630QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.00GHz - 2.90GHz Turbo Modus [+49€], lohnen sich die die 110€ Aufpreis?
Arbeitsspeicher: Reichen 4gb, merkt man einen großen Unterschied zu 6gb?
Lohnt sich bei dem Laptop ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk?
Und die wichtigste Frage zum Schluss: Kann ich mit der zusammenstellung Games die in 2 Jahren erscheinen noch einigermassen zocken?


----------



## muehe (23. März 2011)

der 2630QM is eigentlich schnell genug 

die GTX460M kannst mit ner GTS450 im Desktopbereich vergleichen 

4Gb reichen , würde aber 1mal 4GB nehmen zwecks nachstöpseln


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. März 2011)

Die 100,- für den Prozessor würd ich wenns iwie geht drauflegen. Denn der Quad taktet nur auf 2,9 GHz hoch wenn nur ein Kern ausgelastet ist, ansonsten kommt der etwa auf 2,3 GHz, was doch recht mager ist. der andere taktet dann schon bis ca 2,6GHz hoch wenn alle 4 Kerne ausgelastet sind vdh. würde sich das schon lohnen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. März 2011)

Update:

Fragbook DTX (DevilTech)

Bildschirm: 17,3" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED Backlight-Widescreen mit Glare-Technologie 
Betriebssystem: kein 
Garantie: DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie 
Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2720QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz - 3.30GHz Turbo Modus [+159€] 
Speicher: 6 GB - 1 x 4096 MB 1x 2048 Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1333 MHz [+79€] 
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 460M mit 1,5 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11 
Festplatte: Seagate Momentus XT, 500GB, 4GB Hybrid, 7200U/Min. [+80€] 
Festplatte 2: kein 
CD DVD Blu-Ray: Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: 2x Blu-Ray Lesen 4x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 16x CD-R [+79€] 
Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem 
Soundkarte: Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound 
Wireless Netzwerkkarte: Integrierte DevilTech Wireless-Karte 
Bluetooth: Integriertes Bluetooth-Modul 
Fingerprint: Integriertes Fingerabdruck-Lesegerät - Sperren Sie Eindringlinge und Schnüffler aus! 
WebCam: Integrierte 2.0 Megapixel Kamera 
Keyboard: Notebook-Tastatur - Deutsch 
Maus: keine 
Headset: kein 
Office-Software: kein 
Anti-Viren-Software: kein 
USB-Stick: kein 
Notebook-Tasche: DevilTech Notebook-Tasche [+19,90€] 
Diskettenlaufwerk: kein 
Zusätzlicher Akku: kein



Passt der so, dann würd ich den nämlich morgen Abend bestellen?


----------



## muehe (23. März 2011)

hast dir schonmal 17,3" Glare angeguckt sind ganzschöne Klopper und das spiegelnde Display nervt schon


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. März 2011)

Also doch eher das 15,6" mit Non-Glare?


----------



## muehe (23. März 2011)

guckst dir am besten vorher irgendwo im Handel an

kauft man ja nu nich alle Monat son Lappy

und nix überstürzen mit dem Kauf belies dich nochmal richtig gut und warte evtl. bissl

2GB 6970M gibst teilweise auch schon für geringen Aufpreis leider kaum in Deutschland gesehen


----------



## xdave78 (24. März 2011)

Naja , wie schon gesagt für 1.500&#8364; nan Lappi mit ner GTX460m zu kaufen ist imo schon fast ein Frevel. Ne CPU kann man tauschen...Grafickchips..eher nicht. Besser wäre es sicher entweder auf die neuen Chips zu warten (HD6970m z oder statt der (fürs Gaming im Moment) relativ sinnfreien i7 CPU, 6GB RAM und ein BD-Laufwerk die Kohle in nen ordentlichen GPU Chip zu tun. Kommste zwar auf knapp 1.700&#8364; bei MySn mit i5 und bei one.de 1.600&#8364; mit i7 - one.de kenn ich aber nicht so wirklich, aber hält auch mind 1 Jahr länger. (was Leistung betrifft)

@BD-LW: nur wenn Du das Teil an nen TV anschliesst. Auf 15" oder 17" sieht man zwar, dass BDFilme schärfer sind...aber auf so kleinen Screens einfach ohne Sinn da der Unterschied zu knapp ausfällt -und Games auf BD wird es in den nächsetn 3-5 Jahren noch nicht geben.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2011)

Was hältst du den von einer NVidia GeForce GTX 480M mit 2 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX oder zwei ATI Radeon HD 5870 Grafikkarten im CrossFire mit ins gesammt 2 GB?
Dazu würden dann ein Intel® Mobile Core i7 740QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 1.73GHz - 2.93GHz kommen. Das ganz in einem 18,4"er
Besser oder schlechter? 

Warten ist leider nicht drin da mein PC sich wohl in spätestens 1 Woche total verabschiedet...


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. März 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja , wie schon gesagt für 1.500€ nan Lappi mit ner GTX460m zu kaufen ist imo schon fast ein Frevel. Ne CPU kann man tauschen...Grafickchips..eher nicht. Besser wäre es sicher entweder auf die neuen Chips zu warten (HD6970m z oder statt der (fürs Gaming im Moment) relativ sinnfreien i7 CPU, 6GB RAM und ein BD-Laufwerk die Kohle in nen ordentlichen GPU Chip zu tun. Kommste zwar auf knapp 1.700€ bei MySn mit i5 und bei one.de 1.600€ mit i7 - one.de kenn ich aber nicht so wirklich, aber hält auch mind 1 Jahr länger. (was Leistung betrifft)
> 
> @BD-LW: nur wenn Du das Teil an nen TV anschliesst. Auf 15" oder 17" sieht man zwar, dass BDFilme schärfer sind...aber auf so kleinen Screens einfach ohne Sinn da der Unterschied zu knapp ausfällt -und Games auf BD wird es in den nächsetn 3-5 Jahren noch nicht geben.


CPU auf nem Lappi wechseln? Forget it.




Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was hältst du den von einer NVidia GeForce GTX 480M mit 2 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX oder zwei ATI Radeon HD 5870 Grafikkarten im CrossFire mit ins gesammt 2 GB?
> Dazu würden dann ein Intel® Mobile Core i7 740QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 1.73GHz - 2.93GHz kommen. Das ganz in einem 18,4"er
> Besser oder schlechter?
> 
> Warten ist leider nicht drin da mein PC sich wohl in spätestens 1 Woche total verabschiedet...



Davon halte ich gar nichts, alte CPU, Crossfire und nen 18,4".


----------



## xdave78 (25. März 2011)

Naja also SLI oder Crossfire würd ich lassen. Zu der GTX480m - naja die ist Leistungsmässig mit ner ATI HD5770 (Desktop) gleichzusetzen...also schon ein ordentliches Teil. Allerdings - wie ich schon sagte ist die GTX485m eben keine GTX460 (Desktop) - also auch längerfristig noch gutgehend on the Top. Im Klartext mal an nem Beispiel: Starcraft 2, max Detail: GTX480m = 37FPS - GTX485m =57FPS ergo: 35% schneller (zum Vergleich noch die GTX460m=33FPS) [Quelle: notebookcheck.de].

 Achte auf jeden Fall auch bei der 480m drauf, dass GDDR5 Speicher drin ist. Und 18,4"...naja als Desktopreplacement OK..aber nicht zum rumschleppen :-)

@B&D: 
Wenn das Bios es supportet kann man durchaus die CPU wechseln (habs ja schon gemacht) - denn normalerweise werden "Standardchassis" verbaut...die haben ne Standardkühlung usw. und zB bei MySN, DevilTech aber auch bei anderen Herstellern wo es mehrere CPUs zur Auswahl gibt, kann man fast immer später die CPU zB von i5 auf i7 nachrüsten - und viel schwerer als bei nem Desktop isses auch nicht. Mal davon abgesehen ist ne i5 (zB 2500K) vollkommen ausreichend für derzeitige Games und die kommenden 2 Jahre.


----------



## Kankru (25. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wie weit kommt man den mit 1.000 - 2.000 Euro, kann man das was aktuelles bekommen das auch in 2-3 Jahren noch gut zum zocken verwendet werden kann?


Meiner hat 1700 Euronen gekostet, ich kann dir nur empfehlen auf eine Seite wie One.de oder so zu gehen und dir da ein Grundmodell auszusuchen und dieses zu konfigurieren,
Das wichtige ist einfach nur den Laptop zum aufrüsten vorbereitet zu haben, ich habe zum Beispiel einen mit 2 belegten 4GB Arbeitsspeicher Riegeln, und 2 freie Slots.
Eine Festplatte mit 750 GB und einen weiteren freien Slot für eine zusätzliche.
CPU und GraKa sind auch die neusten Mobile-Versionen, damit auch die Aktuellen Steckplätze und Sockel.
Auf sowas solltest du wert legen.
Andere (mir persönlich) unwichtige Sachen habe ich rauskonfiguriert um die Kosten zu senken, jetzt habe ich einen reinen Zocker-Laptop.
Beim Laptop darf man nicht sparen, wenn man ihn zum zocken nehmen will, vor allem großer Bildschirm und komplette Tastatur machen einiges aus.


----------

